
Replication of Marshmallow Test: Delayed Gratification May Be Less Predictive - helloworld
http://www.mdmag.com/medical-news/replication-of-marshmallow-test-reveals-delayed-gratification-may-be-less-predictive-of-later-outcomes
======
chiefalchemist
FYI this test is also "diffused" in the book The Influential Mind.

